# Pictures of Wall-E



## Farm Girl (Mar 17, 2012)

Here's Wall-E, and I think Im gonna name the fledgling,her/him Karma. Thanks guys.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=2122


----------



## Pollo70 (Jan 3, 2012)

Farm Girl said:


> Here's Wall-E, and I think Im gonna name the fledgling,her/him Karma. Thanks guys.
> 
> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=2122


Way to go!


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

They are beautiful pictures


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

why is his wings clipped? he's a baby himself?


----------



## Farm Girl (Mar 17, 2012)

Thank you for all of your responses on the pics. Karma's wings are clipped due to keeping her inside and i let her out of her cage to walk around, but with the low ceilings I have, I do not want her to hurt herself. She can still lift and glide, but not fly up very high. Was I wrong for doing this? Please let me know, Im new to pigeons. Once again, thank you all. Wall-E is doing great! Getting chunky and sooo sweet.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

that's fine, i was just wondering why you did it, but yes if its to keep him / her safe then so be it, they will grow back in a few months when he / she molts. they are both very healthy looking so keep up the good work..keep us posted.


----------



## Farm Girl (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks horseart4u, didnt know if this was a bad thing. I appreciate all the info, want to learn all I can.


----------

